# Frontier TM-619 Digital Timer connections



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am having trouble getting my timer to operate my solar powered LED flood light. 

The timer is a Frontier tm-619 12V timer with 5 connectors on the back. ( 1 - 5)
The wires connecting the battery compartment to the light unit are black (-) and white (+)

I think I have correctly programmed the timer but cann't get it to work. So I thought that I should check out my connections first.

My current connections are:

1. white battery wire (+)
2. black battery wire (-) and black wire from the led light
3. Bridging wire back to 1.
4.
5. white wire to the light

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated, But in very simple terms please.:huh:

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

What are you using to power the timer - AC or DC?
Does the flood come on when the manual override is pressed?


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

Thankyou for your reply.

The timer is connected as described to the battery charged by the solar panel.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Solar-Flood-Light-28-Bright-White-LEDs-ON-SALE-/330450183275?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Digital-Timer-8-Program-12V-DC-solar-automation-/330451823376?

In darkness the light does come on when directly connected to the battery, however, with the timer wired in the light does not work. The red indicator light on the timer lights up when the MANUAL button is pushed and set to ON or the AUTO position but not the flood light.

I hope this clarifies the problem.

Regards,
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

How many wires do you have coming out of the solar light going to the timer? You need three.


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Thankyou for your continued interest. The original wiring between the battery and LED light is just two wires.

I have attempted to attach a diagram of the original wiring and the set up of the included timer.


I'm just new here ??


I hope these help, I think they should work but . . . . ??
:huh:
Cheers,
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Your diagram looks OK. With the timer switch in ON and the LED manual switch in ON the LED doesn't light, is this correct? LED lamps are polarity sensitive and will not produce light if the power to it is reversed. Are you sure about the polarity to the lamp?


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,
:thumbsup:
The original white to white, black to black works a treat. That is what I still have via the switch connections. White live feed to 1 then 3 then through the switch to 5 and the lamp. Black to black at the common neutral. Polarity should be OK.

Some how the timer circiut is not working as it should.

When the MANUAL button is pushed to select the ON and also then the AUTO positions the red LED indicator on the LHS of the timer face comes on but not the flood light.

I have entered the time in 24hr notation which works correctly , I have entered the time for the 1.ON and 1.OFF times whilst the unit is in the OFF position and the ON setting but to no advantage.
The flood light does not operate when within the time slot in either the ON or AUTO setting.

Just left puzzled!!

If I was to test the timer with a multi meter I assume there should be a circuit between 3 & 4 but not 3 and 5 until the timer operates. IF there is NO circuit between 3 and 5 during a scheduled time then its not functioning correctly. Is this logic correct?? :huh:

Cheers,
Neil

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

You are confusing the issue. Step 1 is to determine if the LED Flood can be made to light when using the manual setting on both the timer and floodlight with the two connected as shown in your diagram. Nothing else matters right now.
Craig


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok here is what I have done:

When the MANUAL button is pushed to select the ON and also then the AUTO positions the red LED indicator on the LHS of the timer face comes on but not the flood light.

I have entered the time in 24hr notation which works correctly , I have entered the time for the 1.ON and 1.OFF times whilst the unit is in the OFF position and the ON setting but to no advantage.
The flood light does not operate when within the time slot in either the ON or AUTO setting.


What other steps should I take? There are instructions for two over ride options in the manual for the timer that are quite confusing. Should I keep trying to work out them or is the above OK?


_nstructions:_
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...20-an-01-en-Digitale_Einbau_Zeitschaltuhr.pdf

*E. How to use OVERRIDE functions
2 is effective only under AUTO mode.
Temporary-Override –
Condition-1 ON
MANUAL
MANUAL
Condition-2 OFF
MANUAL
MANUAL​*619-programming-modeTimer is designed Override
function, so as to widen its usage upon practicable
application. Override function when
Timer is running
Follow procedure below:
When Timer’s output status is “ ”
Pressing key, to move indicator from “ AUTO “
to “ OFF”, Timer output shall turn to “ OFF” status,
programs overrided.
Pressing again to switch Timer status
to “ AUTO “, Timer’s output shall continue maintaining “ OFF “.
Timer shall resume its automatic operation when next
program(event) calls for “ ON “. (With next opposite set point).
When Timer’s output status is “ ”
Pressing key, to move indicator from
“ AUTO “ to “ ON”, timer output shall turn to “ ON” status,
programs overrided.
Pressing again to switch Timer status to “ AUTO “,
Timer’s output shall continue maintaining “ ON “.
Timer shall resume its automatic operation when next
program(event) calls for “ OF “. (With next opposite set point)
Press and hold key and then
press key. There shall be a symbol
shows on left corner of LCD screen, to indicate this Override
in executing. When this Override is being
executed, the original programs will be stopped, and once every
10 to 120 minutes Timers shall automatically turn its output to
“ON” status. In practicable application which is applied to
home-use, this Override function also called Anti-Burglar Override.
Once again to press and hold key, and then press key​shall terminate this Override.


Thankyou kindly,
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, so it doesn't work in manual. You will need a multimeter to troubleshoot. If you have one, clip the black lead to 2 and the red to 1 and try to activate the flood. Let me know what the DC voltage is and if it is + or -. I want to know if the battery is strong enough to run both the timer and the flood.
If you read 12 VDC then move the red lead to 5 and see what you have for voltage. If you don't read any voltage on 5, check pin 4. If you don't have voltage on 4 check 3. Give me an update.


----------



## Mike2401 (Aug 3, 2009)

neildawes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having trouble getting my timer to operate my solar powered LED flood light.
> 
> ...



Does your LED Flood Light have a photocell? If so tape it and try again.

Regards,


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Mike,
Yes it does, and I am only working on it at night with the panel turned face down on the desk. This should simulate night time. It works this way when directly connected just not through the timer.

I Haven't tried the multimeter yet.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

HI, More random ideas.

I tried bridging a few of the terminals on the timer. Here are the results, perhaps they might mean something ?? to some one:

1. Manual switch set to ON
1-3 bridged Light works
1-4 bridged Light works
3-4 bridged Nothing
3-5 bridged Light works

MANUAL switch set to OFF
1-3 bridged Light works
1-4 bridged Light works
3-4 bridged Nothing
3-5 bridged Light works

In other words no difference ! 

This was when the 1.ON and 1.OFF was set well away from the current time. Then again when the 1.ON and 1.OFF settings were either side of the current time (ie. the timer should have activated) NO DIFFERENCE in the result. :whistling2::wink:

Getting really lost here.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

OK, some multimeter test results.

1) Timer set either side of current time: Timer should be active.

REd lead to 1. black to 2. - battery output + 6.17V

3 - 2 0.00V
4 - 2 0.00V
5 - 2 6.17V
3 -5 1.62V
this was with the MANUAL set to ON and the LED on the front panel ON.


Red lead to 1., Black to 2. - battery out put +6.30V

3 -2 0.00V
4 -2 0.00V
5 -2 6.30V
3 -5 1.74V
this was with the MANUAL set to OFF and the LED on the front panel OFF.

2) Timer set so it is outside of current time, ie Timer should be OFF
NO DIFFERENCE to any of the above values in either MANUAL setting


There ! lots of information to make something of, Icann't !!

Cheers,
Neil:thumbsup:


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

neildawes said:


> OK, some multimeter test results.
> 
> 1) Timer set either side of current time: Timer should be active.
> 
> ...


The timer requires 12 VDC to operate and your meter reading is telling us you only have 6 VDC. You do not have enough power to activate the relay that is inside the timer. The Floodlight product description doesn't tell us the battery voltage either. This is what I started to suspect when I added Post #10
*Easy to install with all mounting hardware included.*  *28 Super Bright White LED's provide great lighting.* 
*Quality solar panel with 4amp hour lead acid battery and on/off switch.*


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Thankyou 
a7ecorsair 

When I got that reading I was worried that this was the explanation.

Is there any way I can still use this timer in this installation??

Can you suggest an alternative timer that WILL operate in this installation?

The solar flood light naturally turns on at dusk, however, I want to control that so it only operates the flood light for a set number of hours prior to dawn so as to increase the daylight hours in my remote poultry shed.

Any suggestions at all??

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

If you want to run this setup on solar you will need to power the timer separate from the flood. The flood would only use 3 and 5.
You will have to find a small 12V sealed lead acid battery and a 12V solar charger. This would be connected to 1 and 2.
Craig


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Well that might well be possible.!!:thumbsup:

Another option, would the LED flood light work on the same 12V or would the LEDs burn out. Not very familiar with this technology:huh:

I could then run the whole thing on an old 12V battery and just charge it up as required.

If it would work:
How much power would the whole thing draw, so as to 
estimate battery life between charge ups.

Many thanks for your help and expertise.
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't run the flood on 12V. 
A car type battery would work but you would have to charge it once in awhile. If you had a high amp hour deep cycle battery it might run for a long time. I doubt that the timer requires much for current.


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

a7ecorsair said:


> Don't run the flood on 12V.
> A car type battery would work but you would have to charge it once in awhile. If you had a high amp hour deep cycle battery it might run for a long time. I doubt that the timer requires much for current.


 

Hi,

I'm not sure of your last reply.

Are you saying that I shouldn't put 12V through the LED flood light, due to it burning out perhaps or not?

As for power consumption of the 20+ LED's in the flood light, I thought that would be quite tiny and a car battery should last days??
Perhaps showing my ignorance of LED's here!( I think: LED draws approx 60mA and timer 5mA using a multimeter)

Regards,
Neil


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,
I have now tested the timer in a 12V environment; 12V battery feed to the timer (connections 1. and 2. ) and a 12V feed into an automotive light globe (connections 3. and 5. )

IT WORKS !!!! YEAH !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

There is a distinct click when the MANUAL button changes the setting from OFF to ON 
The timer switches the light on when in range.

So now I can run the timer as suggested on a 12V battery supply and let the solar panel just supply the LED flood light’s 6V battery.

Still haven’t heard if an entirely 12V environment would be OK.
eg 12V to the Timer and 12V to the previously 6V, 20+ LED flood light. Would this harm the LED lights?? 
What current draw, hence charge life should I expect from an automotive battery (large one previously in my diesel 4x4) power supply before being necessary to mains charge it?

Your feed back would be much appreciated still.
Regards,
Neil


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Bumped


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi again,

I use my multimeter to measure the current drawn by the flood light to be 60mA and the timer at about 5mA.

Could the following set ups satisfy the two voltage requirements? 12V for the timer and 6V for the LED flood light.





Best wishes,
Neil


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi,
I'm in the process of rebuilding my cabin so haven't had internet for a couple of days. I got the phone and DSL moved to the 5th wheel camper so I'm back on.
The first diagram looks best but how will you charge the one 6v battery?
The reason I said not to connect the flood to 12V is because it is designed to run on 6 V and you'd probably burn up the flood on 12 V.
What are you using for the one 6v battery? 
Since the one battery will be driving the flood it may loose power faster than the other battery and then the timer would stop.
Why don't what to run the timer on its own 12V battery?


----------



## neildawes (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

Now that I understand the electrical requirements I can go forward with this. The option I use will depend upon what batteries / panels etc I can put to gether.

VERY MANY thanks,
Neil
:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## 247roger (Oct 19, 2010)

*TM 619 wiring*

We supply as lot of these, so here's some help. 1 and 2 are for power to the timer ONLY. 3 is common, 4 is normally closed and 5 is normally open. Bring your 12 volts to 1 and 2 to power the timer. Take the hot lead from your battery into 3. take the same lead out of 5. Basically you are splicing the timer into the hot lead. That should do it! To check if it's working push the "manual" button.
Good luck


----------



## jy1764 (Sep 4, 2013)

*how to connect tm-619H timer*

hi i have problem to connect my TM-619H digital timer to my 12V DC water pump.

i use 12V DC battery to powered my timer.

please help me


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

jy1764 said:


> hi i have problem to connect my TM-619H digital timer to my 12V DC water pump.
> 
> i use 12V DC battery to powered my timer.
> 
> please help me


This thread is two years old. Start a new thread.


----------

